# Hen mounts cock



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello all my friends here..can you please help me out!!!

my female pigeon sometimes mounts the male pigeon..why???is there any problem???

And the pair i am talking about are fantails..


Advance thanks for helping me out..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How old is the bird? Has she ever laid eggs? If she has, then I would say this is normal, I have seen it from time to time with my birds.If she hasn't she is either very young or a male.*


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks my dear friend..this surely did help me..

but my doubt is..i just got this pair i don't know that it has laid eggs or not...but they are regurating the foods with each other and also soft peaking is also there....can you just help me out please


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

And both are adult birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Without actual confirmation that she has laid eggs before, I can't absolutely say she is a hen, but I wouldn't worry about it at this point, as I said before it can very well be normal behavior. *


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a few hens that do that and they all laid before, i even have a young hen that does it and she acts just like a male, dances, puffs up her chest and coos, but i think this it to act big and bad to scare off the others at feedign time thats the only time she does it. and yes its a hen she is on eggs now


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

these informations really did clean my mind out of all doubts...thnaks [email protected] and @horseart4u


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

*good parents??*

many people say that fantails are not good parents...is that true...???

1.what are a good characteristics of a indian good fantail???

2.pls tell good tips to raise my fantail chicks into show quality fantails..(food and feeding)??

3.Can i give cashewnuts and badam to make them healthier??

i just started raising pigeons so pls help me out....pls dont get bored of answering me...

Advance thanks for answering me....my dear friends


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

*skyking i am waiting for your valuable expert advice..*

...................................


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you might wanna wait till mrsfreebird get on here she raises fantails.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vivi paul said:


> ...................................


*I do not own fantails, so i am not familiar with the breed. *


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for those all answered me..


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Vivi paul said:


> Hello all my friends here..can you please help me out!!!
> 
> my female pigeon sometimes mounts the male pigeon..why???is there any problem???
> 
> ...


Well i have seen this behaviour with some of my pairs, where females do that and when i say female, i am sure because they have laid eggs


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Vivi paul said:


> many people say that fantails are not good parents...is that true...???
> 
> *I have found any breed with a normal size beak and even some shorter beaked birds to be good parents, If the birds are healthy and provided with their daily needs they will rear babies.*
> 
> ...


Good luck my dear friend.


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh...really a big big thanks for answering me my friend....^^^^^^Nzpigeion


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i seen that before


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I have & breed Indian Fantails .......I feed them exactly what my homers and other breeds are fed , they do as equally well on the same diet . I would suggest that you have nest boxes at a lower level . 1 - 2ft off the ground , you can also make ladders that go up to each nest box if they struggle to make it up there by flight .


----------

